
Show HN: Easily test your refactored Python code - nerandell
https://github.com/nerandell/seamus
======
st0le
Scientist for Python?
[https://github.com/github/scientist](https://github.com/github/scientist)

~~~
kamikaz1k
> Scientist for Python?
> [https://github.com/github/scientist](https://github.com/github/scientist)

Indeed; from README:

> Python library that makes testing refactored code super simple. Inspired by
> scientist from github.

------
vageli
How does this handle side-effects of functions like database changes, etc?

------
imauld
Why is this better than just updating the unit tests?

~~~
nerandell
Testing always helps, no doubts about that. But there are still some
situations where testing is just not enough. No amount of unit testing can
check the behavior of your code in a real production environment.

~~~
imauld
I would disagree with that completely. You likely won't have 100% test
coverage on production systems but you should have all the core case covered
by unit and integration tests. You should also have a some blackbox API level
tests.

If you change some code and the tests are still passing, provided your test
suite is well written, then the code should perform the way you expect in
prod. If it doesn't then your test suite needs to be improved but the value of
well written tests can't be under estimated.

I still fail to see how this would catch something a unit/integration/API test
wouldn't.

